
How to Avoid Boring Sunsets - Amorymeltzer
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-to-avoid-boring-sunsets/
======
SixSigma
How about sunrise !

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Their website has both! [http://sunsetwx.com/](http://sunsetwx.com/)

